# writer mamas!



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I thought I'd start a tribe for us here as there seems to be alot of us writing mamas here! I know we have our own forum but thought this would be a great spot for connecting on a more personal level, getting to know each other better and general chit chat!








:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Please post in the Mother's Writing Group. FYT is for discussions not hosted in other forums.


----------

